
Should I Resign from My Full Professor Job to Work Fulltime on Cocalc? - williamstein
http://blog.sagemath.com/2019/04/12/should-i-resign-from-my-full-professor-job-to-work-fulltime-on-cocalc.html
======
rmbryan
You need a proofreader. Also, to save everyone time, the guy concludes that he
probably shouldn't resign, but he's going to anyway, because it's what he
wants to do. Also, he comes up with reasons.

~~~
williamstein
> You need a proofreader.

Thank you. I did have this proofread by other people, but made a couple of
last minute changes. I read through it again and found three typos, which I've
fixed. I did not find any other typos.

> the guy concludes that he probably shouldn't resign

I'm sorry if the roughness of the blog post difficult hard to understand. I
conclude that I should resign because of (1) the significant legal issues
involved with being employed by Univ of Washington, (2) the split in attention
required to do two competing things at once, and (3) me being the wrong person
to start a foundation funded open source mathematics institute.

Giving up a tenured full professor job isn't just some trivial decision one
makes "just because you want to". I've been thinking about this deeply for
years...

